# Should I buy it ?



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

I asked around about a good MTL tank and it all came down to the Nautilus X - even PBursado recommended it as an excellent MTL device.

My concern, after extensive research on the web, is that so few vendors actually stock the Nautilus X and even fewer have the coils in stock and then, only the 1.5ohm coils. No one in SA has the 1.8ohm coils.

So, should I buy it ? What about spares in the future ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> I asked around about a good MTL tank and it all came down to the Nautilus X - even PBursado recommended it as an excellent MTL device.
> 
> My concern, after extensive research on the web, is that so few vendors actually stock the Nautilus X and even fewer have the coils in stock and then, only the 1.5ohm coils. No one in SA has the 1.8ohm coils.
> 
> ...


IMO I would stay away from it for this exact reason, who can be sure if you will get spares further down the line.

The same can be said about other commercial coils, but at least other tanks seem to have the popularity to ensure you will always be able to track some down somewhere. The few vendors that do stock the coils for it now will almost certainly not put down the cash to keep it in stock if they're going to sit on the shelves.

Worth the buy based on the reviews I guess, but only if you're willing to take the chance that you won't be able to use it once your coil stash has run out!

@Rob Fisher had one of these for a while I think, any good Rob?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

Stosta said:


> @Rob Fisher had one of these for a while I think, any good Rob?



It's a nice tank for a pure Mouth to Lung hit... But I prefer my REO's with Divo's for my TML vapes so I didn't persevere with the Nautilus-X... but it's one of the better MTL tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

Stosta said:


> IMO I would stay away from it for this exact reason, who can be sure if you will get spares further down the line.
> 
> The same can be said about other commercial coils, but at least other tanks seem to have the popularity to ensure you will always be able to track some down somewhere. The few vendors that do stock the coils for it now will almost certainly not put down the cash to keep it in stock if they're going to sit on the shelves.
> 
> ...




There are so few tanks around for MTL .... looks like I'm going to have to stick with my little Evod and Nautilus mini.

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/9/16)

The Merlin RTA is one of the best MTL RTA'S. The build deck makes it very easy to build and wick. The draw is nice for MTL.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

daniel craig said:


> The Merlin RTA is one of the best MTL RTA'S. The build deck makes it very easy to build and wick. The draw is nice for MTL.




oooo .... you're going into dangerous territory there. Diy is NOT my friend, but perhaps I'm going to have to give it ago sometime or the other if I can just buy pre-made coils and then use the only screwdriver I have to screw it in. 

.


----------



## daniel craig (6/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> oooo .... you're going into dangerous territory there, diy is NOT my friend. But perhaps I'm going to have to give it ago sometime or the other if I can just buy pre-made coils and then use the only screwdriver I have to screw it in.
> 
> .


The build deck is IMO easier than any other single coil RTA. The velocity deck is a breeze to build on, since it's for MTL you just need a coil above 1 ohm (mustn't produce too much heat otherwise it'll condense a lot). The only thing you just need to get right is the wicking which isn't too difficult. If you buy pre made coils you can just screw them on, cut off the excess leads, dry fire and check that there's no hot spots and then just wick it and you good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> oooo .... you're going into dangerous territory there. Diy is NOT my friend, but perhaps I'm going to have to give it ago sometime or the other if I can just buy pre-made coils and then use the only screwdriver I have to screw it in.
> 
> .


Go into a store, or get someone to help you do the first one. The moment the first one is done. you will see that it's all as simple as it sounds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/9/16)

I initially used Geekvape pre-built 1Ω Claptons at 30W in my Merlin. Worked like a bomb. It's an excellent MTL tank. My only hitch with it is that it dumps juice whenever I rewick. I'm not sure why and it only does it once, the first time I reopen the juice flow slots after wicking. Once it's had its little leaky fit, it's fine from there on and I get no more leaking till the next rewick.

Edit: just to add that I don't use the Geekvape pre-made coils any more, I roll my own now. I made a decision very early on in my vaping to avoid stock commercial coils. Paying for stock coils that don't last very long and then being reliant on vendors to have those coils in stock (increasingly less likely the longer the tank is on the market) doesn't work for me. RTAs and rolling your own coils is just so much better. If coiling was a hard thing to learn, it would be a tough decision. But it's easy to learn and cheap to do. I'm one of the least dexterous and DIY-capable people I know. If I can learn to coil, anybody can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I initially used Geekvape pre-built 1Ω Claptons at 30W in my Merlin. Worked like a bomb. It's an excellent MTL tank. My only hitch with it is that it dumps juice whenever I rewick. I'm not sure why and it only does it once, the first time I reopen the juice flow slots after wicking. Once it's had its little leaky fit, it's fine from there on and I get no more leaking till the next rewick.
> 
> Edit: just to add that I don't use the Geekvape pre-made coils any more, I roll my own now. I made a decision very early on in my vaping to avoid stock commercial coils. Paying for stock coils that don't last very long and then being reliant on vendors to have those coils in stock (increasingly less likely the longer the tank is on the market) doesn't work for me. RTAs and rolling your own coils is just so much better. If coiling was a hard thing to learn, it would be a tough decision. But it's easy to learn and cheap to do. I'm one of the least dexterous and DIY-capable people I know. If I can learn to coil, anybody can.


I don't get that leak


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

As for spares for the Nautilus-X I'm sure there will be coils for a long time... you can still get coils for the current Nautilus Tanks!

@ddk1979 PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll send you mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> As for spares for the Nautilus-X I'm sure there will be coils for a long time... you can still get coils for the current Nautilus Tanks!
> 
> @ddk1979 PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll send you mine.




I keep getting blown away by all this generosity. Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for your very kind offer. 
I've been trying my level best to "pay it forward" for the last few weeks by starting the "Share the Love" competition and then by sweetening my sales in the classifieds section with some extra stuff (coils and juice). Seems like what goes around, comes around.




.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Seems like what goes around, comes around.



That is does!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/9/16)

@ddk1979 why not consider ordering quite a few from an international site then and stock up on them for a bit and just keep doing international orders until you move on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> @ddk1979 why not consider ordering quite a few from an international site then and stock up on them for a bit and just keep doing international orders until you move on?




Was thinking the exact same thing. The local vendors who do have the coils only have the 1.5ohm. Going to buy some to try them out and in the meantime order the 1.8ohms. They are around $10 per pack of 5.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (6/9/16)

I have one of the Nautilus X tanks. I use it daily and get my coils from all over. It's a solid little tank with no leaks. Some vendors stock replacement glass and I can most definitely recommend it. Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> I have one of the Nautilus X tanks. I use it daily and get my coils from all over. It's a solid little tank with no leaks. Some vendors stock replacement glass and I can most definitely recommend it. Just my 2c


How long does a coil last more or less?


----------



## Petrus (6/9/16)

IMO I would go for a Kangertech Subtank. You can use ceramic coils or build coils.


----------



## kev mac (6/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> oooo .... you're going into dangerous territory there. Diy is NOT my friend, but perhaps I'm going to have to give it ago sometime or the other if I can just buy pre-made coils and then use the only screwdriver I have to screw it in.
> 
> .


You can do this!


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Edit: just to add that I don't use the Geekvape pre-made coils any more, I roll my own now. I made a decision very early on in my vaping to avoid stock commercial coils. Paying for stock coils that don't last very long and then being reliant on vendors to have those coils in stock (increasingly less likely the longer the tank is on the market) doesn't work for me. RTAs and rolling your own coils is just so much better. If coiling was a hard thing to learn, it would be a tough decision. But it's easy to learn and cheap to do. I'm one of the least dexterous and DIY-capable people I know. If I can learn to coil, anybody can.





kev mac said:


> You can do this!




Have a bit of the shakes due to illness, so fine motor control is out of wack and when you add that to the fact that I'm not a DIY person, it makes it a little difficult.

.


----------



## RichJB (6/9/16)

Sorry to hear that, @ddk1979, medical conditions would certainly exacerbate things. Probably best to stock up on commercial coils then. I believe they can also be washed and re-used to some degree, although I didn't use enough commercial coils to try it myself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (6/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Have a bit of the shakes due to illness, so fine motor control is out of wack and when you add that to the fact that I'm not a DIY person, it makes it a little difficult.
> 
> .


I hear you,I'm older and my hands are not as steady as they used to be and the eyes are a big issue.That said with a coil master and a simple kanthal build build I think you can pull it off.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (6/9/16)

Cool, I'm holding thumbs for you and hope all goes well!


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

Thanks @RichJB and @kev mac 
I'm receiving treatment and fortunately the shakes should clear up in a few months time, if all goes well.
Then we'll see about that DIY 

.


----------



## kev mac (7/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @RichJB and @kev mac
> I'm receiving treatment and fortunately the shakes should clear up in a few months time, if all goes well.
> Then we'll see about that DIY
> 
> .


Hope all goes well for you.Maybe we'll see some pic's of your first build!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (7/9/16)

Andre said:


> How long does a coil last more or less?


I get about 3-3.5 weeks on a coil at 20w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

